# Where to get 0.6% AA?



## Shaitan (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in Sweden and I´m not so sure about the right brand of vinegar to use to make my own AA, so i wan to order some premade 0.6% AA. Where can I get this?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 1, 2011)

I carry it

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's stupid simple to make but if youre set on buying it, get it from Twist.


----------

